# Failed first cycle of iCSI and on-going issues



## CLS2014 (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't used this site before so apologies if I am writing in the wrong section! I have just been through my first cycle of iCSI at age 40, I had 2 eggs transferred back on 12th November, one had reached blastocyst stage and planned pregnancy test date was 23rd November. Started to get discolouration on 20th put got positive test result on the 23rd which I was over the moon about but then started to bleed just 3 hours later. All private hospital said was to prepare for bad news, wait until I stopped bleeding, repeat a pregnancy test the following day and I would probably get a negative result. I am now in the 2nd December still with heavy bleeding (even though I am still taking Cyclogest morning and evening) and still get a positive pregnancy test but now the test shows only 1-2 weeks pregnant rather than the 2-3 weeks it showed on the 23rd. I had blood tests done at nhs hospital which showed my hormone level had dropped slightly between 3 days last week and so they also told me to prepare for the worst. I just want to know if this is all normal with this treatment? Is it normal to still be having these issues 10 days after a supposed miscarriage?


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Firstly welcome to ff - I wish your first post wasn't in such sad circumstances...

As you've had some implantation it is possible to bleed for some time. Have the hospital/clinic suggested to have your hcg levels re-tested? If they haven't I would ask for another test. You  can't rely on  the clearblue tests to tell you what's happening. If you search on here you will find many ladies complaining about them!

In my experience,  with my first mc I got a bfn on OTD  and started bleeding heavily about 4 days after stopping cyclogest - I bled heavily for 2 weeks before finding out I was pregnant and for another 2 weeks after that (for a week after stopping cyclogest for the 2nd time) . This was with iui so the dates were a bit of  guess work...

With my 2nd mc I like you had 2 x et.  I started bleeding heavily 5 days before OTD. Got my first BFP 3 days before OTD which was fainter 2 days before OTD and really strong on OTD by which time I'd stopped bleeding. My consultant theorised that both had implanted and one came away hence the line getting lighter. 2 days later I started spotting and had a light bleed. Hcg was 661 4 days after OTD.  My repeat test was 161 and mc was confirmed.  I expected a heavy bleed like the first one but had some light spotting which stopped after a week.

You really need to keep onto your clinic/hospital.  My nhs hospital wanted to keep checking my hcg until it drooped below 5 (it was 6 a week after the 161 result so they discharged me).  They need to support you and confirm what's going on

Don't feel alone going through this

Angelica
xx


----------



## CLS2014 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks so much Angelica for the advice, I really do appreciate it. My private clinic have been of little support since things have started to go wrong but the nhs hospital have been great so I am back there tomorrow for a blood test which will be over a week since my last one and will most probably show that my levels have dropped like yours, I just want to get back to normal so I will feel relieved in a way if they have because that will hopefully mean the bleeding will soon stop and I can stop taking the Cyclogest which is making me feel generally rubbish. The whole experience has been really upsetting and worse than I thought it could be but I will definitely give things another go if I can get myself back to normal within the next couple of months x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm glad you're NHS hospital is looking after you. I know what got mean about just wanting it all over - you just want to know what's going on...

Hopefully you'll know tomorrow - make sure they let you know what's going on and tell them you're concerned that you've been bleeding for so long

To find more ladies who have sadly been through this or are currently going through it, the pregnancy loss board may help you which you can find here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

I hope you get the answers you need tomorrow and find the strength to try again. We'll be here to support you through it xx


----------

